# Anyone living in Tagaytay?



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello,

I want to connect with people who lives in Tagaytay. I moved here 4 months ago and still adjusting from city life to country living. I'm working from home and rarely see people outside. The place where I live, near Woodsborough, has less than 20 residents, the rest are house caretakers. 

My problem with the place is.. people are not mindful enough to throw their rubbish everywhere. I spent my mornings and afternoons trimming my lawns and cutting grass -2 vacant lots beside me and one on the front. People would stop by and say "what the heck is she doing?" It looks foreign to them that someone is cleaning up. 

My neighbors are far away from me and the only sounds I can hear are birds, cows and sometimes kids going to school on weekdays. 

I have to get use to nosy neighbors, people throwing their rubbish everywhere, cars speeding through residential areas, and hardly you can see streetlights! Yes, it's dark at night.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi DigitalChic and welcome to the forum. I get those same looks when I'm cleaning and working on the brush, trimming the grass, planting flowers or fruit trees and those strange looks would be normal because they're probably wondering why you don't hire somebody to do that for you or they probably want the job.

Nosy neighbors 100% understand that and also the trash dumping and I think we all deal with that, good thing you don't have to worry about burning trash? Trash is burned almost daily in our area of Laguna.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want to connect with people who lives in Tagaytay. I moved here 4 months ago and still adjusting from city life to country living. I'm working from home and rarely see people outside. The place where I live, near Woodsborough, has less than 20 residents, the rest are house caretakers.
> 
> ...


welcome digitalchic and mabuhay


----------



## expat9277 (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes,I would like to connect with people living in or thinking of living in Tagaytay or Baguio


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Hi DigitalChic and welcome to the forum. I get those same looks when I'm cleaning and working on the brush, trimming the grass, planting flowers or fruit trees and those strange looks would be normal because they're probably wondering why you don't hire somebody to do that for you or they probably want the job.
> 
> Nosy neighbors 100% understand that and also the trash dumping and I think we all deal with that, good thing you don't have to worry about burning trash? Trash is burned almost daily in our area of Laguna.


Oh no, really? burning trash? They are not educated with environmental awareness. I complained about garbage collection that's why they never fail to come to my house once a week to collect it. 

Those stares meant "why are you cleaning?" because their normal is "filthy streets and grass grows taller than you". 

I even created a campaign on facebook about cleanliness in our community but they shrugged it off and some left negative comments. People don't want to change their lazy habits.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> welcome digitalchic and mabuhay


Thank you! I hope there are more people living near my area


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

expat9277 said:


> Yes,I would like to connect with people living in or thinking of living in Tagaytay or Baguio


Hello, where are you from?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Garbage Pick Up*



digitalchic said:


> Oh no, really? burning trash? They are not educated with environmental awareness. I complained about garbage collection that's why they never fail to come to my house once a week to collect it.
> 
> Those stares meant "why are you cleaning?" because their normal is "filthy streets and grass grows taller than you".
> 
> I even created a campaign on facebook about cleanliness in our community but they shrugged it off and some left negative comments. People don't want to change their lazy habits.


I live in a 4th Class Municipality so the Garbage truck only travels down certain major roads and there doesn't seem to be much of a schedule or timeline and you have to pay I think 40 pesos per sack of trash so we actually have to burn our trash along with our neighbors and In-laws, I can smell plastic right now as I'm typing and it's been burning all morning long. Some people take their trike and dump the trash on the Laguna de bay beach head area behind our house, I haven't walked in our back yard for a while but I know for sure if I do I find mounds of diapers, plastic, booze bottles, cans and sandals dumped off and when the lake begins to flood the garbage ends up in our home. 

DigitalChic, I don't think those people giving you a sour look are the owners and probably more like the In-laws or family members collecting that OFW's remittance sacrifice or Expats hard earned and wasted funds. Our neighbors even though its a poor Municipality and mainly a duck raising region, they still manage to plant beautiful flowers, trees and keep up the front of their homes.

I remember there was an Expat that nearly got deported for posting how trashy his municipality was (I think in Tagatay also ) and he posted photos on Facebook it enraged the Mayor also made him look bad so be careful.

Sounds like you have similar neighbors to us other than the cleanliness issue, nice to hear from you again.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> DigitalChic, I don't think those people giving you a sour look are the owners and probably more like the In-laws or family members collecting that OFW's remittance sacrifice or Expats hard earned and wasted funds. Our neighbors even though its a poor Municipality and mainly a duck raising region, they still manage to plant beautiful flowers, trees and keep up the front of their homes.
> 
> I remember there was an Expat that nearly got deported for posting how trashy his municipality was (I think in Tagatay also ) and he posted photos on Facebook it enraged the Mayor also made him look bad so be careful.
> 
> Sounds like you have similar neighbors to us other than the cleanliness issue, nice to hear from you again.


Nope, they're not residents. They are illegal settlers, uncultured people who dominates the community. - I am really frustrated about the situation here. And yes I pay 40 to 50 pesos per week for garbage collection. My maid and I started to do decomposing. We have a huge land also on both sides. I paid someone to trim them because the barangay officials doesn't care at all! Spending my tax money on them are such a waste and yes, they hate me now for raising the orderliness and cleanliness hahaha! 

And the DIAPERS! YES! We collected 8 sacks of diapers within 2 months and counting now. 

I'm growing veggies and fruits on my yard. I have such a lovely home, full of greens. 

Should I go back to city living? **sighing here.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Gardens and Fruit Trees*



digitalchic said:


> Nope, they're not residents. They are illegal settlers, uncultured people who dominates the community. - I am really frustrated about the situation here. And yes I pay 40 to 50 pesos per week for garbage collection. My maid and I started to do decomposing. We have a huge land also on both sides. I paid someone to trim them because the barangay officials doesn't care at all! Spending my tax money on them are such a waste and yes, they hate me now for raising the orderliness and cleanliness hahaha!
> 
> And the DIAPERS! YES! We collected 8 sacks of diapers within 2 months and counting now.
> 
> ...


I think you'll do just fine DigitalChick right where you are and good idea planting vegetables, it's a great way to save money and rewarding, I too plant some vegetables and I've planted many fruit trees over the years, I've found that Gabi or Taro root grows very well in our back yard and I have many plants and also several other root vegetables, my Calimansi/Tamarind (San Palo) trees are finally bearing fruit.

I'll bet we all have our issues with neighbors and yes the area I live in is full of squatters and worker implants from the Bicol region, actually we are squatters LOL on family squatted land, the land was given to my wife's father but the original owner passed away without giving a title and so his family over the years has fought us and many other people living here next to the water, it sometimes floods badly every 6 - 7 years.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> Nope, they're not residents. They are illegal settlers, uncultured people who dominates the community. - I am really frustrated about the situation here. And yes I pay 40 to 50 pesos per week for garbage collection. My maid and I started to do decomposing. We have a huge land also on both sides. I paid someone to trim them because the barangay officials doesn't care at all! Spending my tax money on them are such a waste and yes, they hate me now for raising the orderliness and cleanliness hahaha!
> 
> And the DIAPERS! YES! We collected 8 sacks of diapers within 2 months and counting now.
> 
> ...


If u take all the diapers what will their dogs eat? its recycling to them....lol


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> I think you'll do just fine DigitalChick right where you are and good idea planting vegetables, it's a great way to save money and rewarding, I too plant some vegetables and I've planted many fruit trees over the years, I've found that Gabi or Taro root grows very well in our back yard and I have many plants and also several other root vegetables, my Calimansi/Tamarind (San Palo) trees are finally bearing fruit.
> 
> I'll bet we all have our issues with neighbors and yes the area I live in is full of squatters and worker implants from the Bicol region, actually we are squatters LOL on family squatted land, the land was given to my wife's father but the original owner passed away without giving a title and so his family over the years has fought us and many other people living here next to the water, it sometimes floods badly every 6 - 7 years.


I'm so sorry to hear that. I guess I'm still adjusting to the filthiness and uncultured people. Actually the real residents, the tax paying ones like us, are only less than 10 people. And the rest dominates the community, voting themselves as barangay officials for payroll purposes.

The German couple who lives one street away from me, told me that they've been complaining for 10 years so they got tired and just do what they can on their own - waste disposal, own lighting, cleaning their own street. 

I have one neighbor down the road (about 1 street away) and the other behind me where the German couple lives), even though they are far away and have the street by myself, I am so pissed off with these uncultured ones (can I call them [email protected]!) who throw their rubbish as they pass by and I have cows, chickens and stray dogs loitering around. 

I lived in KL, Bangkok, Singapore, BGC/Makati for 12 years so doing country living I thought was fun and never realise that I will get filthy ones in our community hahaha. 

Oh yes, the root crops! I'm also full of them. I don't know what to do anymore. I keep giving them to the neighbors but they are endlessly growing hahaha. 

So far, I like where I live. I have a huge garden where I planted herbs, veggies and fruits. I harvested my first yellow watermelon and the cherry tomatoes   Basil and mint are now the essentials to my kitchen. I have grapes too. I'm so happy to have such a rich land that grows plants so well. 

Congrats that you grow trees. It takes years.. I have mango tree (carabao mangoes) but it will take 5 more years to bear fruits. 

I didn't experience flood and earthquakes yet. What's flooded is inside my house LOL. I bought the house that requires huge renovation. I was the 5th owner. The roof of the dirty kitchen almost fell off when it was raining for the last few days and the water got inside. I have to get a decent carpenter. I don't trust people around here, they only want money but they don't do the job very well. I got it fixed twice now. I'm so disappointed that my dirty kitchen still leaking.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. I guess I'm still adjusting to the filthiness and uncultured people. Actually the real residents, the tax paying ones like us, are only less than 10 people. And the rest dominates the community, voting themselves as barangay officials for payroll purposes.
> 
> The German couple who lives one street away from me, told me that they've been complaining for 10 years so they got tired and just do what they can on their own - waste disposal, own lighting, cleaning their own street.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Philippines!!!!! It is the country it is,you wont change them. On the 6 islands Ive lived on its always been that way...even in Quezon city. By the way,where are you from? Its suppose to say at the top.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey digitalchic,

I am an American from Florida and I hate to hear people that move here and talk about the USA. If they don't like it here then move out like our President Trump has said. So, I am saying the same thing 'about the Philippines way of life. I lived there and I didn't like some things they do but it is their country. If I hated it so much there then the planes fly back to my country. I never really knocked them much since I was on their land. Hope you get the drift.

Going to live there then unfortunately there's things we have to accept.

art


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey digitalchic

I can understand your concerns but we have people like you are talking about everywhere. I lived in florida and had the same problem with people living like that. The only problem in the Philippines is the widespread of the situation. After I lived there for several months I realized that is their way of life. Most are brought up living in those conditions. I might be wrong but I don't think most know any better then to throw trash on the ground or men just stopping and pee where ever they are at. It is mind-boggling to say the least to see this problem there. 

I hope you can just ignore 95% of it and be happy living in the Philippines. After being there for several months I got to the point where it didn't bother me either. I just accepted it.

art


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> Welcome to the Philippines!!!!! It is the country it is,you wont change them. On the 6 islands Ive lived on its always been that way...even in Quezon city. By the way,where are you from? Its suppose to say at the top.


I'm a Filipino raised in Dubai. I moved back in the Philippines and lived in Makati for 12 years. After being exhausted with city living, I thought moving to the country side will be a good idea. 

Yes, some people are really uneducated with environmental awareness.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

greenstreak1946 said:


> hey digitalchic,
> 
> I am an American from Florida and I hate to hear people that move here and talk about the USA. If they don't like it here then move out like our President Trump has said. So, I am saying the same thing 'about the Philippines way of life. I lived there and I didn't like some things they do but it is their country. If I hated it so much there then the planes fly back to my country. I never really knocked them much since I was on their land. Hope you get the drift.
> 
> ...


Exactly what the local said to me here "go back where you belong" 

There's no strong law such as throwing their rubbish everywhere and spitting. Unlike in the city that they'll get fines and community service. What's worst is, those litter offenders are barangay officials in the community.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Any activities at night? Is there a group of expat gathering within Laguna/Tagaytay area? I found a bar in Paseo (along Nuvali) that they teach Salsa on Saturdays from 11pm to midnight. It's too far from my place (about 20km).


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Only an observation from a guest in this fine country digitalchic, like or no as said a perspective from an outsider/guest from Australia.
Firstly to you, being raised in Dubai makes you better than your countrymen/women? You sound oblivious to the state and conditions that your compatriots live in as though this is your first time to visit a developing nation, perhaps a third world country, I am sure you have been out and about to various countries but still blind to the needs and wants of those countries including your own, shame on you big time. Don't criticise, if you are so passionate about your whinges, do something about it.

Did you not see in your ivory tower in Makati the struggles and poverty 3 blocks away? After 12 years? I certainly did. No different to 1 block back where I live. The people are fantastic here and one only needs to open their eyes to see the ingenuity, tenacity and family values of "an uneducated people" as you say and the love and sharing within this as I said fine country.
If you are so intent on changing the ways of Filipino doctrines; littering, pissing in the street, spitting, burning rubbish and uncontrolled animals and corruption then perhaps you should consider a role in local government.
Education comes from leaders and though a slow process reaps rewards eventually and has to start in primary school and will take 20, 30 or 40 years to recoup rewards and those coming up through the ranks will supply better garbage disposal, drainage, community infrastructure and world health. 

Stop whingeing and make it your goal in life for the refinement to the Filipino lifestyle and wellbeing. Or simply go to the back and wait your turn.
Changing the subject a little. You purchased/rented a large lot and house and never researched? visited? Your Prior posts suggest that you did not and you are somewhat disgruntled with your choice to move to paradise? While your home sounds great with the garden, away from the hustle and bustle of city living my thoughts/suggestion would be to enjoy, post some positive feedback instead of flip flop, Its a great place to live but every thing p*sses me off. Listen to yourself and please give your fellow countrymen a little credence as well as tolerance as we guests do. You made your bed as the saying goes.
While yes I whinge from time to time with my chosen locale it is more about Bureaucracy, inefficiencies within and including private enterprise and the inability to leap 20 years into the future to make life easier for customers,,,,,,, banks included.

Though my post may sound harsh digitalchick, for you as a compatriot, Filipino, you need to lighten up, perhaps me also but only an opinion from a guest here. As always, OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

digitalchic said:


> Any activities at night? Is there a group of expat gathering within Laguna/Tagaytay area? I found a bar in Paseo (along Nuvali) that they teach Salsa on Saturdays from 11pm to midnight. It's too far from my place (about 20km).


11 to midnight? Even if I lived next door this poor old soul is in bed well by 10 PM. Kicking up my heels is done mostly from 6 AM playing with the property and stock market until 9AM then reside/chill until 6 PM and play again for a few hours. Dancing until midnight went away 40 years ago.
Is your maid dropping and picking up? Perhaps others are keen but for me not at that time.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Life can get lonely here and even I could end up becoming harsh on the same old scene every day that you wake up too and without friends its tough, people to talk with that have a great English vocabulary so hopefully somebody living in Tagatay can give Digitalchick a spot where they meet up and talk I'm pretty sure there's places like this.

Striking up conversation sometimes while out in the grocery or area's you might run into another foreigner, OFW or retired returning resident can get things going, I met a Philippine couple who retired from the US at the grocery store and we talked about bacon because they were in the bacon section and I noticed they picked bacon seasoned with jalapenos and talked for a while and it was nice also I've talked with residents at my bank while waiting to get served, I did try out that Jalapeno bacon and it was terrible Lol... just in case your curious.

Digitalchick do you have a Philippine Bank? But at times expats will not acknowledge i'm alive, I might even get a grimacing leave me alone look, actually most times, (my wife will dog me out for trying) I find it very difficult to strike up a conversation with an expat in the malls, grocery or out on the streets and I know the many reasons so it's not a biggie but I do try.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

digitalchic said:


> I'm a Filipino raised in Dubai. I moved back in the Philippines and lived in Makati for 12 years. After being exhausted with city living, I thought moving to the country side will be a good idea.
> 
> Yes, some people are really uneducated with environmental awareness.


Hi Digitalchic, I lived in Dubai for 36 years. Met my away there, now retired living in Davao.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

hogrider said:


> Hi Digitalchic, I lived in Dubai for 36 years. Met my away there, now retired living in Davao.


hogrider pm


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> Life can get lonely here and even I could end up becoming harsh on the same old scene every day that you wake up too and without friends its tough, people to talk with that have a great English vocabulary so hopefully somebody living in Tagatay can give Digitalchick a spot where they meet up and talk I'm pretty sure there's places like this.
> 
> Striking up conversation sometimes while out in the grocery or area's you might run into another foreigner, OFW or retired returning resident can get things going, I met a Philippine couple who retired from the US at the grocery store and we talked about bacon because they were in the bacon section and I noticed they picked bacon seasoned with jalapenos and talked for a while and it was nice also I've talked with residents at my bank while waiting to get served, I did try out that Jalapeno bacon and it was terrible Lol... just in case your curious.
> 
> Digitalchick do you have a Philippine Bank? But at times expats will not acknowledge i'm alive, I might even get a grimacing leave me alone look, actually most times, (my wife will dog me out for trying) I find it very difficult to strike up a conversation with an expat in the malls, grocery or out on the streets and I know the many reasons so it's not a biggie but I do try.


Hahaha exactly one of the challenges like people rarely talk. I have a German couple behind me and they're too old to go out. The other one, down the road but I rarely see them, only their maid. I spent most of my time gardening, cutting the grass, and doing much of my business online. I don't go to the bank, I use online banking. I opened a bank in BPI, oh no..what a terrible experience, I waited on queue for 2 hours just to open an account. Since then, I do everything online. 

I only go for groceries. I mostly hang out on cafes or go to museums. And when I'm get bored with the countryside, I travel all the way to Makati or go outside the country. 

The German couple asked me "oh my, what are you doing here? you're so young to "retire", you will not get married, you're killing your social life".


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

@Lefties, I just read "pundakit na" in your profile LOL. What does it mean? 

I hope this forum connects people and become support system for everyone - struggling/adjusting to country living like me


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

Greetings digitalchic & others, my 1st post here.
Tagaytay caught my eye as I'm planning a short tour of Cavite & Laguna soon looking for a more permanent residence. Currently I'm residing in Angeles City, 3 months, but have always viewed AC as a temporary spot while I making the transition from the US to the PI. As well as completing the SRRV process. So it's now time to go out and find that great Philippine place to live. Tagaytay, Calamba and Santa Rosa I've noticed have been mentioned very favorably as expat friendly and good places to live so plan to go check & see. Question concerning all 3 locations; is quality housing (rental) readily available? and how does one find them? Are there expat groups or gatherings in any of these locations? Any advice would be most welcome.
Thankx


----------



## Gazzalee (Jun 29, 2019)

btw digitalchic, I believe 'Pundakit' is an expat community, mostly Aussie, in the Subic area 'bout an hour north of Olongapo


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Gazzalee said:


> btw digitalchic, I believe 'Pundakit' is an expat community, mostly Aussie, in the Subic area 'bout an hour north of Olongapo


 Thanks, I thought it's a Filipino term that I didn't know. 

I chose to live in Tagaytay because of the cool weather. 

Bangkok, Singapore, KL and cities of Manila are ranging from 29 to 38 degrees Celsius. I guess I got tired of the heat. 

Not sure if Subic/Angeles city has the same weather. 

It's easy to find a fully furnished rental houses in Tagaytay. You just have to be careful with moulds and termites, also leaking roofs. - my problems as of now. 

Good luck!


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Gazzalee said:


> Greetings digitalchic & others, my 1st post here.
> Tagaytay caught my eye as I'm planning a short tour of Cavite & Laguna soon looking for a more permanent residence. Currently I'm residing in Angeles City, 3 months, but have always viewed AC as a temporary spot while I making the transition from the US to the PI. As well as completing the SRRV process. So it's now time to go out and find that great Philippine place to live. Tagaytay, Calamba and Santa Rosa I've noticed have been mentioned very favorably as expat friendly and good places to live so plan to go check & see. Question concerning all 3 locations; is quality housing (rental) readily available? and how does one find them? Are there expat groups or gatherings in any of these locations? Any advice would be most welcome.
> Thankx


OH!! and gatherings, you have to scroll up and read through.. I'm young and I need some social circles LOL I guess you have to create them if you want to have active gatherings like inviting them over to your house.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

How do you deal with stalking and nosy neighbors? I don't want to start another thread, just to minimise the forum's clutter hehehe. 

The barangay captain passes by my house for 4 consecutive weeks since I moved here. I ignored it. Then I noticed he does that when he is drunk and stops his car at the corner, facing my house. I have a garden that is open and where I also sit under my sunbrella for tea or coffee. 

After 4 months, it bothers me now that he keeps doing it even at night. I already called the police but so far no action. The only thing they told me was "unless he is not doing you harm" (rolled my eyes) we will do rounds randomly. 

As a woman living alone, I'm really pissed off. I told him many times to stop lurking around like a pervert. I guess he doesn't know what is personal space. 

With the nosy neighbors, they asked me questions like "why are you alone, where is your family, why you're not married etc? I ignored them. They are not contributing to have a cleaner/greener community so I don't bother making friends with them except for my two neighbors down the road.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

digitalchic said:


> How do you deal with stalking and nosy neighbors? I don't want to start another thread, just to minimise the forum's clutter hehehe.
> 
> The barangay captain passes by my house for 4 consecutive weeks since I moved here. I ignored it. Then I noticed he does that when he is drunk and stops his car at the corner, facing my house. I have a garden that is open and where I also sit under my sunbrella for tea or coffee.
> 
> ...


I don't think they are big on personal space in the Philippines. When you have a family of 8-10 all living in one room you don't get any personal space. A bit of a western concept.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gazzalee said:


> btw digitalchic, I believe 'Pundakit' is an expat community, mostly Aussie, in the Subic area 'bout an hour north of Olongapo


no its not exactly....pundaquit is a native Filipino community,on the sea(lived there)sons ninong and ninang live there...prominent family....aussie village is an Australian expat community on the outskirts.(private )strong undercurrants there,many children drown there yearly.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> How do you deal with stalking and nosy neighbors? I don't want to start another thread, just to minimise the forum's clutter hehehe.
> 
> The barangay captain passes by my house for 4 consecutive weeks since I moved here. I ignored it. Then I noticed he does that when he is drunk and stops his car at the corner, facing my house. I have a garden that is open and where I also sit under my sunbrella for tea or coffee.
> 
> ...


Lol,,no such thing as personal space to them.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

A little addition regarding pundaquit. Originally a fishing village past san Antonio zambales now turned to much tourism and exploitation by foreigners. The reason being the reefs were dynamited out yrs ago for fish hauls and now they must go far out to get decent catches of fish. I have very good friends there who are-were-Philippine marines and brgy police. As usual ,foreigners tend to muck up things with their own version of progress.
One thing to keep in mind. Foreigners and Pilipino born or raised abroad are and never will be Pilipino to the native populations(heard them say it MANY times)so don't fool yourselves saying my family,my extended family etc. The reality is we are survival to them. A money source. Always have been. We are simply a way to a better existence for some 
Also was a great sea turtle breeding ground,but I have seen the empty nest where they sat and drank and cooked the eggs in fire. Also the fishermen throw the plastic in the water from pop and other and the turtles ingest it,reducing conception rates etc. Police do little to stop the native sea life destruction.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> no its not exactly....pundaquit is a native Filipino community,on the sea(lived there)sons ninong and ninang live there...prominent family....aussie village is an Australian expat community on the outskirts.(private )strong undercurrants there,many children drown there yearly.


Children drown yearly? Oh no! There's also a huge Aussie community in Makati. I think right now, there are more Brits than Aussies. And of course the number 1 are Chinese LOL


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> A little addition regarding pundaquit. Originally a fishing village past san Antonio zambales now turned to much tourism and exploitation by foreigners. The reason being the reefs were dynamited out yrs ago for fish hauls and now they must go far out to get decent catches of fish. I have very good friends there who are-were-Philippine marines and brgy police. As usual ,foreigners tend to muck up things with their own version of progress.
> One thing to keep in mind. Foreigners and Pilipino born or raised abroad are and never will be Pilipino to the native populations(heard them say it MANY times)so don't fool yourselves saying my family,my extended family etc. The reality is we are survival to them. A money source. Always have been. We are simply a way to a better existence for some
> Also was a great sea turtle breeding ground,but I have seen the empty nest where they sat and drank and cooked the eggs in fire. Also the fishermen throw the plastic in the water from pop and other and the turtles ingest it,reducing conception rates etc. Police do little to stop the native sea life destruction.


Same thing like my previous post. Environmental awareness  It's so sad and frustrating at the same time. It's also energy draining to explain why people like me care so much about the environment. Yes, they see us as $$$ hahaha! 

They don't have any genuine interests at all to get to know you. They just want make business with you.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> A little addition regarding pundaquit. Originally a fishing village past san Antonio zambales now turned to much tourism and exploitation by foreigners. The reason being the reefs were dynamited out yrs ago for fish hauls and now they must go far out to get decent catches of fish. I have very good friends there who are-were-Philippine marines and brgy police. As usual ,foreigners tend to muck up things with their own version of progress.
> One thing to keep in mind. Foreigners and Pilipino born or raised abroad are and never will be Pilipino to the native populations(heard them say it MANY times)so don't fool yourselves saying my family,my extended family etc. The reality is we are survival to them. A money source. Always have been. We are simply a way to a better existence for some
> Also was a great sea turtle breeding ground,but I have seen the empty nest where they sat and drank and cooked the eggs in fire. Also the fishermen throw the plastic in the water from pop and other and the turtles ingest it,reducing conception rates etc. Police do little to stop the native sea life destruction.


Same thing like my previous post. Environmental awareness  It's so sad and frustrating at the same time. It's also energy draining to explain why people like me care so much about the environment. Yes, they see us as $$$ hahaha! 

They don't have any genuine interests at all to get to know you. They just want make business with you. 

I've been to Subic and to one of the town in Zambales long time ago owned by the Ayala Zobel. Crossing fingers that they didn't turn it into a mall or an entertainment city like Makati. It will be nice to visit and see the growing community there.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> Same thing like my previous post. Environmental awareness  It's so sad and frustrating at the same time. It's also energy draining to explain why people like me care so much about the environment. Yes, they see us as $$$ hahaha!
> 
> They don't have any genuine interests at all to get to know you. They just want make business with you.
> 
> I've been to Subic and to one of the town in Zambales long time ago owned by the Ayala Zobel. Crossing fingers that they didn't turn it into a mall or an entertainment city like Makati. It will be nice to visit and see the growing community there.


actually digitalchic..there is an ayala mall there in subic,,its called harbor point...nice mall


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> actually digitalchic..there is an ayala mall there in subic,,its called harbor point...nice mall


I think I've been there. Is it the one with the dollar store? That was like 2012.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> I think I've been there. Is it the one with the dollar store? That was like 2012.


hmmm,if there is I don't remember it unless u mean the Japanese goods store on 2nd floor. Theres a puregold on first floor,,burger king,movie theatre upstairs....chowking etc...I love chowking


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

my sons baptismal party.all these people are from pundaquit......close friends. I miss them. Stellar people.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice! You've got all family and friends with you. 

Yes I remember chowking but I think the dollar store (something like Duty Free) was no longer there. 

I'm still surviving in Tagaytay without those surprised visits or unknown relatives hahaha! I just hope the expat community here is alive. I have an American neighbor 2 blocks away from me and he doesn't talk to anyone. They said he's been here for 20 plus years but no one knew him at all. I guess he's always in and out of the city. And the German couple who rarely hangs out with me for tea, they are not always at home.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> Nice! You've got all family and friends with you.
> 
> Yes I remember chowking but I think the dollar store (something like Duty Free) was no longer there.
> 
> I'm still surviving in Tagaytay without those surprised visits or unknown relatives hahaha! I just hope the expat community here is alive. I have an American neighbor 2 blocks away from me and he doesn't talk to anyone. They said he's been here for 20 plus years but no one knew him at all. I guess he's always in and out of the city. And the German couple who rarely hangs out with me for tea, they are not always at home.


My goodness lady..u need friends. I have a very very classy friend in batangas. She has money of her own. Would you like me to introduce you?


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> My goodness lady..u need friends. I have a very very classy friend in batangas. She has money of her own. Would you like me to introduce you?


If she's into wine, jazz, classical music then LOL 

I don't know I'm just trying to avoid people who are doing small talks just to gossip. They don't really wanted to connect. It's either they come to me for something else or just give me a nuisance because all they talk are whatever they watch on TV that has nothing to do with their personal growth. (I don't watch TV for 12 years now, less I care about rubbish). 

I rarely invite friends, I choose only some to avoid what you had experienced. I was surprised when they put me on the spot and I can't say no to their requests.


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

Gary D said:


> I don't think they are big on personal space in the Philippines. When you have a family of 8-10 all living in one room you don't get any personal space. A bit of a western concept.


Yes, it's indeed the situation most of the time. Same with Chinese tradition that someone got married and the family all moved in or squeezed in together on the same house. I just can't breathe with that kind of situation. 

I have a neighbor, she's about in her early 50's, whenever I buy fruits from her she always complains about her in laws and say "don't live with your in laws". Hahaha! 

But these stalkers and lurkers are huge trigger to me. It's either out of curiosity why there are doing it or because it's not their normal to see that someone is living alone?? so they have the right to harass someone like me LOL


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

digitalchic said:


> If she's into wine, jazz, classical music then LOL
> 
> I don't know I'm just trying to avoid people who are doing small talks just to gossip. They don't really wanted to connect. It's either they come to me for something else or just give me a nuisance because all they talk are whatever they watch on TV that has nothing to do with their personal growth. (I don't watch TV for 12 years now, less I care about rubbish).
> 
> I rarely invite friends, I choose only some to avoid what you had experienced. I was surprised when they put me on the spot and I can't say no to their requests.


she doesn't drink but she is big into personal growth....works for ayala land company and is absolutely a stunner..pm to u


----------



## digitalchic (Jul 11, 2019)

lefties43332 said:


> she doesn't drink but she is big into personal growth....works for ayala land company and is absolutely a stunner..pm to u


I hope she will not sell me a piece of Ayala land LOL just kidding! Okay, I'll connect with her. Thanks.


----------

